# Mustaches are making a comeback!!!



## whj812 (Mar 4, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/_QBgrABOU_0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/_QBgrABOU_0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 5, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats good to know, now I can tell my sister she doesnt have to be embarrassed anymore :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Thats good to know, now I can tell my sister she doesnt have to be embarrassed :wink:



LMFAO! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy $hit that was funny....lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Wont load for me


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Wont load for me



I embedded it, Should work now!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Won't load for me either


----------



## whj812 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Wont load for me
> ...



I would have done that but I posted it from my phone..... Thanks Jim!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Copied this from the video screen after I clicked on play: 

"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."


Oh well, I bet it was funny, lol.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Copied this from the video screen after I clicked on play:
> 
> "We're sorry, this video is no longer available."
> 
> ...




Waterwings...What do you see in the very first post?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

A pic of a guy playing a guitar. I click on the Play button, the litle swirly thing goes round & round for awhile loading, then it goes to a black screen and I get the message on the YouTube screen.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> A pic of a guy playing a guitar. I click on the Play button, the litle swirly thing goes round & round for awhile loading, then it goes to a black screen and I get the message on the YouTube screen.



Ok, As long as it is not on my end....LOL! For the rest of us (I think) The video plays. It does for me.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 5, 2008)

no video for me i think youtube took it down maybe?


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

slim357 said:


> no video for me i think youtube took it down maybe?



I just played it. No problem.....This is weird.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

I think my 'puter is YouTube illiterate, lol. :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 5, 2008)

well thanks for rubbin it in jim


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

slim357 said:


> well thanks for rubbin it in jim



I'm just a little paranoid, I want to make sure it's not the site/hosting company.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 5, 2008)

its not, or at least i dont think its cuz the video wont work for me even when i go to youtube.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2008)

I get the same thing as Waterwings does.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

odd! :?


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Make sure javascript is turned on and you have the latest version of flash installed? Anyone want to try that?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never had a problem launching a Youtube clip from here or any other site before. I even rebooted my 'puter (now I just need to get the boot print off of it)


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I've never had a problem launching a Youtube clip from here or any other site before. I even rebooted my 'puter (now I just need to get the boot print off of it)



LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 5, 2008)

It seems that they have pulled that video. I got a "no longer available" error.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2008)

I was waiting to try it when I got home too.

Bass Turds


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

Guys its 9:55 pm I clicked on the first thread and just watched it again. :?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2008)

Well it worked this time... I watched 1 minute and 24 seconds before I closed it. Not worth the wait.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Well it worked this time... I watched 1 minute and 24 seconds before I closed it. Not worth the wait.



Ahh cmon man...... 

Mustaches make you fish better!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2008)

whj812 said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it worked this time... I watched 1 minute and 24 seconds before I closed it. Not worth the wait.
> ...



So your saying if I shave my beard and just leave the mustache ill catch more fish?


----------



## whj812 (Mar 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> whj812 said:
> 
> 
> > flounderhead59 said:
> ...



Thats exactly what i am saying!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

whj812 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > whj812 said:
> ...




I did it, and look at me and all my fishing reports! LMFAO!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a mustache (and beard) and have no problem getting fish. Just couldn't sit through the whole video clip is all.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

It doesn't help my fish-catching any  . Maybe I should shave it off and start over.........................not !


----------

